# Less then a week..............



## madaboutlizards (Aug 23, 2009)

Thought I'd share a few pics of the new reds.................


[attachment=1]


[attachment=0]


I have had these less then a week. This is the female. The male is still a bit skiddish, but is coming around.

As you can see, the female is already shedding.


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 23, 2009)

Great markings. Very nice!


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow they look great.


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Really nice reds. Great pictures.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 23, 2009)

how many inches are they roughly? i got one from varnyard a male last week and mine looks a lot smaller then yours also a lot darker... might just be the pics but he lets me pick em up and hes very active and eats a lot pretty much everytime i offer em food he eats


----------



## rrcoolj (Aug 23, 2009)

very nice tegu, maybe I will get me a red next year.


----------



## koikaren (Aug 23, 2009)

very nice markings!


----------



## madaboutlizards (Aug 24, 2009)

> how many inches are they roughly? i got one from varnyard a male last week and mine looks a lot smaller then yours also a lot darker... might just be the pics but he lets me pick em up and hes very active and eats a lot pretty much everytime i offer em food he eats




[attachment=0]

[attachment=0]

The pics above is the female...she is roughly 10-11". Females tend to be lighter than the males.

Here are a few pics of my male. He is roughly 12". As you can see he is darker than my female.


[attachment=2]

[attachment=1]


Currently they both pig out on ground turkey with greens mixed in as well as Reptical calcium powder.


Once they get a little bigger they will get a varied diet of ground turkey, chicken gizzards and hearts and chicken breast as well as hard boiled eggs with the shell on for added calcium.I will also offer fruit, but at this time I am not sure. I feed this same diet to my Columbian Tegu as well as my adult pair of Savannah monitors.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 24, 2009)

ok your male looks exactly like mine ha haha... what did u name them? i named my black and white maxzilla i cant think of a good name for my red yet... anyway do u house them together? i got mine together and they seem to like each other


----------



## madaboutlizards (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine are housed together. They get along great, hopefully it will stay that way.

I have a few names in mind, but haven't decide which ones yet.


----------

